# Coaster Brake Challenge #16



## rev106 (May 31, 2016)

More info at www.atomiccycles.com


----------



## rev106 (Jun 9, 2016)

Pics from the last one:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/albums/72157662678821090


----------



## okozzy (Jul 4, 2016)

First heat... 7/3/16


----------



## okozzy (Jul 13, 2016)

SUNDAY 7/10/16
Heat no. 2...


----------



## okozzy (Jul 21, 2016)

Heat 3
Sunday, 17 2016
Santa Clarita, CA.

Hard day, we had a 4 mile / 2,100 ft. (gain) climb to contend with.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 30, 2016)

No. 4 & final Heat 
Sunday, 7/24


----------

